# My boys :)



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Hats off to you. Not just one but three Newfs. Very adorable.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

The "3rd" Newf is a life sized statue!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

They're beautiful! What are their names?


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks!! Carmel the Golden died last year. 1st Newf is CH Caeles Hills Raphael, (Rafe), and second Newf is CH Seabrook Gabriel of Caeles Hills (Gabe). Gabe has 2 of his grand champion majors now, and Rafe is pretty much retired at 9 1/2 but still loves to show as a veteran for fun. I've had 3 ankle surgeries in the last 2 years, and will be getting a 4th in a month to replace an ankle, so have had to slow down on the showing or hire a handler if I do so hoping to get Gabe's Grand Ch while he's still in his prime.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

How much does that 3rd Newf weigh? He is big and beautiful!


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

The 3rd Newf is a statue, don't know if you caught that LOL but he is over 150 pounds because the artist had to pay the extra freight to get him to me!  My 1st Ch Rafe is only 130 pounds and my 2nd guy Gabe is 185 when he is lean.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your boys are beautiful, I think Newfies are just magnificent, don't see many of them in my area.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Carmel said:


> The 3rd Newf is a statue, don't know if you caught that LOL but he is over 150 pounds because the artist had to pay the extra freight to get him to me!  My 1st Ch Rafe is only 130 pounds and my 2nd guy Gabe is 185 when he is lean.


Whoops! I was thinking 3rd dog, but said 3rd Newf. Thanks for listing all the weights anyways


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

I bet you get a few "double/triple takes" with that statue. Your dogs are all quite beautiful. One of my dog's first visitors was a Newf named Shemus. He just walked right into our garden(followed by his visiting owners), Tripp couldn't believe his luck. They played for over 1/2 hour. Amazing how gentle these massive dogs can be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carmel*

Carmel

Your boys are just beautiful!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful boys you have there!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful boys. I am so jealous love newfies. When can I move in lol.


----------



## xooxlinds (Aug 23, 2014)

I am dying to have a newfie join me, eli, and my boyfriend! He says I need to "cool my jets" as I just got Eli on 12/13/14!! I have always adored newfies but I wanted to get my golden first and see if we can arrange to get a golden in a year or two after we purchase our first home...


----------

